# For Sc-Fi Geeks - Space Battle Mashup



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll put the link here instead of direct linking the work: http://johnioan.deviantart.com/art/My-Ultimate-Space-Battle-Mashup-355750228

So how many of those space craft do you recognise?


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 12, 2013)

You can probably get them all at this site - for real.
http://www.shapeways.com/miniatures/scifi?li=nav
Fascinating site that does 3D printing to your designs or these stock items.


----------

